# Looking for a gulf side beach condo - 5/20 or 5/21 for a week



## darrinmy (Apr 20, 2016)

Looking for something on the beach in the Clearwater/Tampa/Naples area that sleeps 3.  Check in May 20th or 21st checking out on the 27th.


----------



## darrinmy (Apr 20, 2016)

I can also check out on the 28th if needed.


----------

